# Midnight Commander start

## lefsha

mc стал запускаться в консоле очень медленно.

Сначала ждет чего-то а потом стартует.

Ни в логах нигде ничего не удалось обнаружить.

Под Х запускается нормально.

Соверешнно не помню как дошел до такой жизни.

Казалось бы ничего особенно не менял.

Раздражает больше всего тот факт, что

нет никаких сообщений о том что что-то не так.

----------

## cmind

Сколько (по времени) запускается? Если секунды 4-5, то top поможет, а иначе напиши скрипт с ps -Al какой-нить (первое, что в голову пришло  :Smile: )

----------

## chernousov

Очень важно, какие две директории он открывает в своих двух панельках. Убедись, что это твои локальные директории на живых винтах, а не замаунченые NFS- или SMB-шары.

----------

## ba

сделай strace и посмотри где он там тормозит, а меня было подобное когда он был собран с самбой и при запуске пытался проресолвить что-то из smb.conf в ip...

----------

## serg_sk

 *ba wrote:*   

> сделай strace и посмотри где он там тормозит, а меня было подобное когда он был собран с самбой и при запуске пытался проресолвить что-то из smb.conf в ip...

 

Пересобрать в флагом USE="-X" и все будет нормально   :Wink: 

----------

## chernousov

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> Пересобрать в флагом USE="-X" и все будет нормально  

 

Причём тут X? Если на то пошло, то тогда уж 

```
USE="-samba" emerge mc
```

----------

## [:-)]Dron

Действительно, по умолчанию флаг samba задан, хотя он большинству пользователей совершенно бесполезен. А на домашних машинах - вообще на 100%.

Вырубать срочно!!  :Smile: 

----------

## ABVGD

Полезно убедиться, что hostname и dnsdomainname установлены. Без них mc может очень долго думать перед запуском.

----------

## [:-)]Dron

У меня hostname не задан. Все равно стартует быстро.

Что не так сделал?  :Smile: 

P.S. Может, его через дебаггер програть?

----------

## AndyX

блин народ  :Smile:  вы бы не только русский раздел форума читали... есть 2 решения этой проблемы:

1. пересобрать с опцией "-X"

2. закоментировать в /etc/security/pam_env.conf строчку:

DISPLAY         DEFAULT=${REMOTEHOST}:0.0 OVERRIDE=${DISPLAY}

----------

## serg_sk

USE="-X" при том что самбы у меня отродясь небыло... А МС я собирал с флагом USE="-X", после апдейта МС начал глючить... я смотрю, а он собран с  USE="X", пересобрал с -Х все нормально заработало   :Wink: 

----------

## lefsha

 *AndyX wrote:*   

> 2. закоментировать в /etc/security/pam_env.conf строчку:
> 
> DISPLAY         DEFAULT=${REMOTEHOST}:0.0 OVERRIDE=${DISPLAY}

 

Спасибо! Вот это помогло.

----------

